# Happy Birthday Dexter!



## dextersmom (Oct 29, 2013)

It's Dexter's 1st birthday today!!


----------



## MeandMy3 (Feb 27, 2013)

Happy birthday, Dexter!


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Happy Birthday, Dex! You look so dapper in your bowtie. 8)


----------



## BFrancs (Aug 8, 2013)

Aww he's a cutie with bow tie! Happy Birthday Dexter!!


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

[/color]HB - Dex - That is 1 leggy Pup - BEAUTY !!!!!!!!!


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

Happy Birthday Dexter ;D ;D


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

WOW...Where did that Year go... Dexter, you are a "Sharp Dressed Boy" .
Happy Birthday to you!! 
Lets Get That Party Rollin!!!!


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

Happy Birthday Dexter!
luv from Dharma and Marcia


----------



## daul77 (Jan 22, 2014)

Happy birthday Dexter! ;D
Your nephew Tucker and I say you look like your puttin on the ritz in that bow tie. 
Hope you have many, many more together.


----------



## aliciavp (Mar 14, 2014)

AWWW! Happy Birthday Dexter! Love Lazlo


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Happy birthday, Dexter! You are such a handsome boy!! ;D ;D ;D


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

A big Happy Birthday wish going out to Dexter.


----------



## dextersmom (Oct 29, 2013)

Thanks everyone! He celebrated with a dog park date with his boxer girlfriend in the morning and another off leash hike in the evening with another doggy friend. 

He got a cozy cave as a present... which he seems to think is for shredding instead of sleeping :-\ So he might not be seeing too much of that in the near future. To be fair, we let him snuggle in bed with us last night, which he's usually not allowed to do!


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

Happy birthday Dexter, hope you have a lovely one, Darcy sends you all her very best birthday wishes.


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

Hey Dexter,

Many Happy Returns.

Those legs are getting longer, those ears seem to be getting smaller!!!

You are certainly turning into a great looking V 

Have a great day and take it easy on the new 'cave' 

Hobbsy


----------

